# Possible to repair stone chips on bonnet which have rusted?



## jimmybog1 (Mar 1, 2019)

After a recent clean, have noticed several quite small chips on the bonnet which are now showing rust

Tried a local chip repair company but they wont touch anything that's rusted. Told me to try and get a second hand bonnet

So is it possible to try and repair these myself or least do something to try and stop it getting worse?

If its possible, could someone point me to a video or website with detailed instructions and which also show what tools, products I would need

I've never attempted any rust/scratch repair myself before so this would be new to me but I'm willing to attempt it

Thanks


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Search youtube you'll something that'll help.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

How big are they / how bad have they rusted?

Some of the stone chip kits from places like Halfords come with a little fibreglass abrasive tool to remove rust from the chip before primer and paint. 

The more of the rust you can remove the longer it will take to come back through.


----------



## jimmybog1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Harry_p said:


> How big are they / how bad have they rusted?
> 
> Some of the stone chip kits from places like Halfords come with a little fibreglass abrasive tool to remove rust from the chip before primer and paint.
> 
> The more of the rust you can remove the longer it will take to come back through.


Holes are varying sizes and rust looks quite bad to me. Tried to post images but didn't work for me!!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I've had success using a Dremel to clean out the chip then building the paint up in layers.


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

dholdi said:


> I've had success using a Dremel to clean out the chip then building the paint up in layers.


That's interesting . What bit did you use if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I've a lot of bits but tend to use the round / pointed one's of these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6x-HSS-R...066699&hash=item3d5dfeff11:g:ACkAAOSwRQlbBTQf

or the smaller pointed ones of these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10pcs-Ce...168812&hash=item2f227fe8bd:g:sIsAAOSwfNVboMkX


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

What about something like Bilt Hamber Korrosol? Should kill the rust and I think you'd be able to paint over after if you clean it properly and IPA the area.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi did you end up sorting this?


----------

